# Tikka Super Varmint



## Mikeymo (Feb 16, 2009)

I am looking for a new rifle to hunt coyote and i was wondering if anyone can tell me anything about the Tikka Super Varmint in a 22-250.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Tikka is a pretty decent all around rifle manufacture. They shoot pretty well right out of the box. The super varminter only weighs 6.1 lbs which is pretty light for a heavy barreled rifle. The super varminter is basically the same as their tactical version. Nice adjustable comb.

I'd buy one. It's a nice weapon. The only down fall with Tikka is their clip. First it's polymer, which really doesn't matter to much except in extreme cold climates it might have a tendency to break or crack. The second thing about the clip is that it limits the length of your rounds. If you shoot factory ammo it's not an issue. But if you reload and want to pull the bullet to the lands, you're looking at a single shooter. I'm aware that this is the same with most rifles, but if you get a chance to take a look at these clips, there is very little room for adjustments.

Other than that small issue, it's a good weapon.

xdeano


----------



## bryan_huber (Aug 3, 2008)

ive got the varmint in a 223 and love it. thing shot 5 shots under 1/2 inch right out of the box. im pretty impressed.


----------



## coyoteodie (Feb 21, 2009)

Tikka .223 Super Varmint with a hoopty peice of tasco,but a weaver V16
is in the works.









left is factory american eagle 55gr FMJ,
right is handloaded 52gr sierra hpbt
yessir,those are 3 shot groups. 









You wont regret buyin it if you havent already.


----------



## klatto310 (Feb 10, 2009)

My tikka(.223) shoots great. In regards to the clip, it is supposed to be un-breakable (don't know if this is true, but i have been told this by many people) and you can buy other clips from tikka that hold more rounds. I have never needed more than 5 rounds either. IMO its a great gun.


----------



## bryan_huber (Aug 3, 2008)

this is a 5 shot group (5 in a line) when i first bought the rifle took 3 shots to get it on target. the two shots on the top right are bringing it down to zero not conted in the group. .561" outside to outside so subtract .224 and you get . 337" group. 








this is my tikka.









found this tikka online somewhere had an awesome camo job done to it.










oh and coyote odie- yours is not a supervarmint. that is simply the varmint. there is a big difference. supervarmint had the picatinny rail, adjustable comb, more swivel studs also if i remember that part correctly.


----------

